# 10,000 series (910962) Axle Removal



## Maricaibo (Jan 13, 2014)

I need advice on removing the axle. I have a bearing support I need to replace, plus a new 'transmission'.

This is the 7hp model with differential. Been looking at the parts diagram, and the parts numbers list a LH and a RH axle. I just don't see where the axle separates. 

I see only 2 roll pins, aka tension pins. 1 a 3/16th that I have removed and looks like there's another, larger pin (1/4" ?) on the differential.

This puppy worked fine until our latest snow 'event' when the transmission slider fork failed. Found a refurb unit (the whole shifter mech with friction wheel) on eBay I'll install soon as I get the axle off and the bearing support replaced. Bracket pin on the old unit semi-frozen in- but that's another thread.

Any advice/direction would be appreciated-


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I know the later 924xxx series with differential had the separation inside the differential gear.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Once you pull the roll pin from the outer differential lock hub (on the left axle, short side) and the other one inside on the right (long) axle you shoud be able to slide the pieces out I believe.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Yea, have a peek here.

Old Ariens 6 hp Snow Thrower Spur Gear Replacement


----------



## Maricaibo (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks to all! I've run into frozen/stuck parts on this and I did NOT want to damage this machine. Really appreciated the photos, too.

Followed the directions here and the axle almost fell apart by itself.

Think Snow!


----------

